# Looking for another gun



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

***If you are new to this topic please go to my post #29 on page 3***


Currently I have a stoger condor O/U 12 guage and I love it! Yet, it is a very heavy gun for quail and chukar hunting because it a cheaper over and under gun and can tend to be too big of a gun for these birds.. so im in the search for a 20 guage! 

After holding many 20 guage in my price range(up to $400), the lightest weight guns were a maverick 88 and a mossberg 500. 

What are your guys thoughts on using a pump action 88 or 500 for quail and chukar?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Take a look at the Browning BPS Upland Special. It comes with a shorter barrel, and an english style stock. You can get it in 12, 16, or 20 gauge. I have one in 20, and I love it!


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Looks like a nice gun but for $700, I would most likly get another O/U


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Look at the Winchester SXP in a 20 gauge. Better than the Mossberg IMO.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

After some research, im leaning more toward the Mossberg 500 due to the fact that the safety is on top of the gun like my O/U and because it has a wood stock


----------



## richard rouleau (Apr 12, 2008)

Well I use a pump all the time when hunting quail


----------



## fishreaper (Jan 2, 2014)

I'm going to +1 the winchester pump. If you came across an old 1200 or 1300 that isn't a tactical version I'd recommend stealing it; I doubt the owner is willing to sell it.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

I've got the Winchester 1300 in 12 guage. First gun I ever owned and it's still my hunting gun. I really enjoy hunting with a pump. I don't think you'll miss out on many follow up shots with a pump vs a semi. Just my opinion though. I've had many people tell me when at the range I need to get a proper hunting gun. I respond I'd rather spend the extra money on shells practicing.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

anyone know the current price of SXP? And what do you guys recommend doing: buying the gun online or seeing if the local guns shops can get one in?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Any decent gun shop will have an SXP. Price is around $350, there is a $25 mail-in rebate going on right now.
If you'd like to stay with an O/U check out the Savage 555 it's around $570 and about half the weight of the Stoeger and more nicely finished.


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Between those two, get the 500, not the 88. A Remington 870 or a Benelli Nova are also worth considering in that price range. I've had all of those guns, and would rank them in this order, preferred to least preferred:

Rem 870
Moss 500
Ben Nova
Mav 88

I would recommend you buy the one that fits you best. That's going to make the biggest difference in the field.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

With whatever you chose I would make sure the gun fits you. If you are of average build then most guns are built with you in mind but some models might point better for you than others. Shotgun fit is a very important factor that most people overlook or don't even know about. This is worth the read for anyone who shoots a shotgun:

http://www.uplandjournal.com/cgi-bin/ikonboard312a/ikonboard.cgi?act=ST;f=1;t=78633

Of course if you don't have proper shotgun mounting in place then fit isn't that important. Most american shotgun shooters aim and fire their shotguns like rifles (aligning the bead and aiming) the best shotgun shooters shoot instinctively or naturally with the gun shooting where both eyes are looking. Anyways I am not trying to derail your thread just thought you should consider this.

As for guns, if I was looking for a nice pump I would hit gun exchange or the local pawn shops and look for a lightly used Remington wingmaster 20 ga, with vented rib barrel, 26" barrel. Made in the 1980's up to the early 2000's. Those are really well made, have nice wood and a shiny bluing and can be picked up for $400 or under. Good luck


----------



## sittingbull (Feb 1, 2008)

My advice would be keep using your 12 ga and stash away your $400 until you save enough to get a better quality gun. I'm just speaking from experience. If you buy a cheaper gun, someday, you'll want something better and you'll have to spend the money all over again. It would be better that your next gun purchase is a lifetime gun. Also, you should strongly consider a pump or semi-auto for chukar. Nothing like reloading a double gun as waves of chuks get up right in front of you.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

sittingbull said:


> My advice would be keep using your 12 ga and stash away your $400 until you save enough to get a better quality gun. I'm just speaking from experience. If you buy a cheaper gun, someday, you'll want something better and you'll have to spend the money all over again. It would be better that your next gun purchase is a lifetime gun. Also, you should strongly consider a pump or semi-auto for chukar. Nothing like reloading a double gun as waves of chuks get up right in front of you.


You make a very good point... I have thought of doing this, but i just don't know if I can justify spending $800-$1000 on a shotgun that will get used and beat up while hunting chukar/quail

but it would be nice to have a very well performing and very nice looking shotgun


----------



## CVHunter INACTIVE (May 28, 2013)

All of those pump guns mentioned are solid guns. The Remington mossberg and Winchester are all not much over 300 if you look around. Which ever one fits you best you couldn't go to wrong.


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

I use a 20g for grouse and I think I'll try it out on the chukar this upcoming week. I use the 870 in a 20" barrel which makes it easy to swing in the trees. Not sure if it will work for the open space of rocky outcroppings but I guess I'll see. 
Don't have to worry about hurting it because they aren't too expensive if it ever comes to replacing it.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

20" barrel- I think that is what my assault shotgun is. That's a short son of a gun but if you shoot well with it for grouse then good deal.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Dodge360 said:


> You make a very good point... I have thought of doing this, but i just don't know if I can justify spending $800-$1000 on a shotgun that will get used and beat up while hunting chukar/quail
> 
> but it would be nice to have a very well performing and very nice looking shotgun


Some of those expensive guns can take the punishment. I bought a top of the line beretta semi-auto 15 years ago, and it's still my main go to gun. That thing has banged against rock, been submerged in the marsh, fallen several times when I have rolled down the mountain etc... They are the guns you want to take into harsh conditions because they are built to perform. I drive a tacoma and it was a bit pricier than I wanted to spend but that thing has been everywhere!! and that's why I bought it, to go everywhere in it. and it's still going strong! I scratch my head when I see guys buy these expensive tacomas but they don't want to take them off paved road because they are afraid to scratch them up! Same thing with a shotgun, buy a great gun and USE that thing and have fun!


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

It's a little more than what you want to spend but I live my cz upland ultra light for the chukars light 12 gauge gun that is built very nice for the price range and not so expensive you'll be mad when it rolls down the hill


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Dodge360 said:


> Currently I have a stoger condor O/U 12 guage and I love it! Yet, it is a very heavy gun for quail and chukar hunting because it a cheaper over and under gun and can tend to be too big of a gun for these birds.. so im in the search for a 20 guage!
> 
> After holding many 20 guage in my price range(up to $400), the lightest weight guns were a maverick 88 and a mossberg 500.
> 
> What are your guys thoughts on using a pump action 88 or 500 for quail and chukar?


I've been looking at the condor supreme or deluxe in a 20 guage. I've heard mixed things on them. Do you really like yours? Where did you buy it at?


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

It's the butt behind the butt plate that makes the shooter. NOT THE GUN! When you shell out more $$ for a fire arm you are paying for duribility. At the shotgun range I work at I have seen lots of the cheeper o/u breake firing pins in less that 100 shells shot. IMO if buying an o/u spend the extra money! I have several o/u from 12ga. to .410 & paid $1000 or more for each & have never had issuies with any of them. I shoot over 10,000 rounds at clay birds each year. I also put another 1000 plus rounds a year threw them with hunting loads. Try to put that many rounds threw an new o/u that runs less than a $1000 & you will have several breakdowns. So if you are only going to be putting minimal rounds threw it & don't expect it to last a lifetime make sure it fits & buy what ever you want.


----------



## silverkitten73 (Sep 20, 2007)

Dodge - found a great gun for you today. Go to Sportsmens and shoulder their Tristar 28 gauge over and under. They seriously cost $450.00. Look at the 28gauge. To me the 28 gauge is the deadliest of the deadly. Seriously a great gauge for quail and chukars. We have 4 28 gauges in the house. Anyway that Tristar is a nice gun and is super affordable. I only own Benelli's and Brownings - but I am going to be buying a Tristar.


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks for all the comments! After considering price and quality I ended up getting a mossberg 500, 20 gauge for $255 ay wal-mart. Took her out chukar hunting today for 8 hrs but only found a 3 point shed . Wish I could actually find some **** chukar!!


----------



## hawglips (Aug 23, 2013)

Congrats on the purchase and good luck with her!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Not sure where you are seeing it for $700. I got mine for little over $500


----------



## Special (Aug 24, 2014)

Sounds like I'm a little late but I've been looking into Stoeger's M3020. 20 gauge automatic that weighs under 6 lbs. Cheaper but the same inertia drive as a Benelli.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm going to have to go look at that- I have a Montefeltro and I will be hard to convince that a Stoger is equal- but I have had my thought waves altered before- usually by a sledge hammer but I'm willing to look.


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

Packfish said:


> I'm going to have to go look at that- I have a Montefeltro and I will be hard to convince that a Stoger is equal- but I have had my thought waves altered before- usually by a sledge hammer but I'm willing to look.


If it matters I have the Stoeger O/U supreme and have had it for ten years or so. It goes everywhere well. It's been dropped, washed, etc and it keeps going and going. I love it and I'm looking at the 5.6lb M3020 20 gauge as my next shotgun (if I can convince myself that a 20ga is fine for turkey....).


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Long story short: I just ended up not liking my mossberg 500 20 gauge and am now selling it... 

In the hunt again for gun but now looking at a 12 gauge O/U, held the tristar today and loved it! Especially the engraving and the high gloss on the wood stock! But is there any other O/U in the similar price range ($500) that are worth taking a look at?

I apologize for bringing this topic back from the grave yard:mrgreen:


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Mossberg makes a couple O/U's for around that price. I have been thinking about trying the Maverick O/U for duck hunting. I wouldn't be afraid to use it that's for sure.
http://www.mossberg.com/products/shotguns/break-action


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

I would not touch tri star. you will have trouble with it. Both thier O/U & autos are junk! At the shotgun range I work at I have seen so many disipointed tri star owners. They are so excited to have a new O/U & then are let down due to functoin problems or busted parts. Most likely issues will be busted firing pin & ejector/extractor problems. (alot of the time these issues are happening in less than 100 rounds)
I know you want to stay in that price range but, IMO you would be better off saving up a bit longer & go with the higher quality gun. As I said in my previous post the more $$$ you spend is buying duribility. 
Also I would look into the 28ga. It's a great upland bird gun! The 3/4 oz. pay load is more than enough for clean kills & yet offers a nice lite recoil. Also the lite wieght frame makes it a dream to pack for longer distances. I own a ruger red lable in 28ga. & use it for doves to phesant.
Just a opinion from a guy who sees & owns/owned a whole lot of shotguns from every price point.


----------



## massmanute (Apr 23, 2012)

I bought a Maverick over/under. In fact, I have bought four of them. (Long story, not worth telling in detail.)

Here's the good and bad, according to my experience. First, I like the gun. It has worked just fine for me.

Now the bad. Of the four I bought, one was a lemon that had a manufacturing defect. Mossberg replaced it, but it took almost ten months from the time I sent it in. Others have also complained about Mossberg service these days.

When first bought these guns were very stiff. They take a while to smooth out.

About broken firing pins, I talked to people at Mossberg, and they acknowledged that this was a problem in the past, but they claim that problem has been resolved. Time will tell I guess. I am cautiously optimistic


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Held the Tristar 12 guage again today and boy do I like it! But I've herd some negitive review..? Can anyone say ya or na on the tristar? 

Also thinking about a Pointer O/U for $499 at a local gun store..?


----------



## chukarflusher (Jan 20, 2014)

Try the cz upland ultralight I love mine and it swings like a dream


----------



## Dodge360 (Nov 2, 2014)

Thanks! I will take a look at it, may pm you with questions about the gun


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

I like that CZ- But what ever you get- make it a life time purchase- don't impulse buy because you want to get 1 month more of hunting in- get a quality gun and you'll like every day for the rest of your hunting days.


----------



## nelsonccc (Jul 8, 2014)

I have the Stoeger O/U Condor Supreme. I've had it for a while and love it. Used it just last weekend hunting quail here in Vegas. It's always worked and I am not good with cleaning it. Looking at getting another Stoeger now, hopefully an auto 20ga.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a CZ Redhead O/U in 20 . Points very well and its light to pack around.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> I have a CZ Redhead O/U in 20 . Points very well and its light to pack around.


Got one of these sitting in the safe for my daughter when she gets old enough. Good little guns, also have the 12 bore version.


----------

